# Zymol - An Update...



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Guys, 

After much deliberation and banging of heads we have decided that once the current Zymol stock that we have in our store is sold we will not be replacing it and will (for the current time) be removing it from our store.

Just thought we would let you guys know. 

Cheers,


Johnny


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Any reason why Johnny?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

drpellypo said:


> Any reason why Johnny?


Yes. Many.

But not for Forum consumption.

Cheers,

Johnny


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 7, 2007)

Have you desided you want to work with another Swiss wax producer????


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

I seee. It's a funny old world, is selling (and buying) waxes.


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Shame mate - but at least there won't be a dangerously tempting "abandon loving relationship with your missus if you come in here" type section at the C&S warehouse.  

Glad I got my Concours when I did :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Thats a real shame MR O ....


----------



## Richy888 (Mar 18, 2007)

That's a shame 

But you wouldn't do it if it wasn't for the better :thumb:


----------



## jacoda434 (May 28, 2007)

will you have a sale to clear it


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

jacoda434 said:


> will you have a sale to clear it


A bit like this one ?

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=34987


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Shame to hear this John, though I'm confident you have sound reasons for the decision...


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

Thats a shame. Lets hope you fill the void with something even better, doh.
Thats the head talking not the wallet or my missus.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Shame to hear this Johnny, making way for new lines maybe?


----------



## A20 LEE (Feb 20, 2007)

Tried Zymol this weekend and really liked it. Lovely stuff to work with. Felt all smug and snobby using a posh wax. Nevermind.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Thats a shame John, although look forward to future products which you add to C&S


----------

